# هدية جديدة للأعضاء/الأخ أبو صالح المحترم "Management's Guide to Project Success"



## م. سنان يونس نوري (20 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة والأخوات الاعضاء .. السلام عليكم
الاخ أبو صالح المحترم..
أرجو أن ينال هذا الكتاب المتواضع والمفيد جداً رضاكم.. أنه دليل الإدارة لنجاح المشروع المنشور عن ولاية نيويورك - مكتب التكنولوجيا .. وهو وحسب خبرتي المتواضعة يعتبر من الأدلة المهمة جداً في مجال الإدارة الهندسية حيث أنه يتعرض إلى دورة حياة الإدارة الهندسية في المشروع الهندسي بتتابعها المنطقي الصحيح.

م. سنان يونس نوري
العراق الجريح - بغداد عاصمة العلم والثقافة والإبداع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فعلا الكتاب يبدوا مهم جدا .. وشيق وسهل الكتابة .. 

جزاك الله خير على الهدية الرائعة واثابك عليها خير الثواب.

بالمناسبة موضوع نجاح المشروع ومعاييره وكيفية الحكم على المشروع من كونه ناجح او غير ناجح، هو موضوع جدا معقد وتحكمه الكثير من المعايير والعناصر. 
اهم ما في الموضوع هو ان اغلب الكتاب يتطرقوا لهذا الموضوع من زاويتين مختلفتين ومهمتين الاولى نجاح المشروع من زاوية المشروع ذاته. والثانية نجاح المشروع من زاوية المنشأة او المنظمة. والمعايير بين الزاويتين مختلفين وتختلف العناصر والعوامل المؤثرة على الحكم بنجاح المشروع.


----------



## amralaa (20 مايو 2007)

انا رأيي ان نجاح المنظمة يترتب عليها جزء كبير من نجاح المشروع


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## faiqmohmed (22 مايو 2007)

اعتقد ان جميع اعضاء المشروع هم مسؤولن عن نجاح او فشل المشروع
وشكرا للمهندس سنان على هديته


----------



## smi (25 مايو 2007)

its the iron triangle ( quality +cost + time) and how to manage the three sides


----------



## Mu7ammad (25 مايو 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## ziadahmad (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## nofal (18 يوليو 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2007)

Mu7ammad قال:


> ... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ...
> ... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....​


ومنى لكما نفس الدعاء ... أسأل الله القبول .


----------



## impire (18 يوليو 2007)

كتاب قيم فعلا ، الف شكر ...


----------



## ياسر التويتي (18 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidjibril (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ehabsibaey (25 أغسطس 2007)

:12: جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مفتاح خطاب (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات القيمه ويحفظك الله لتكون عونا لشباب هذه الامه


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس حسام عمران (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراًعلى الملفات


----------



## kokashahat (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم علي هذا الموقع ونريد منكم في الكتب والمواضيع في ادارة المشاريع وبخاصة جدولة المشروعات


----------



## kokashahat (17 يناير 2010)

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ياسر العبد (18 يناير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (19 يناير 2010)

لك خالص الشكر ويبدو أنه كتاب جيد وهو منظم و مقدم بشكل واضح وجذاب بدون أى اضافات خارج الموضوع كعادة الكتب الغربية


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (28 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## boushy (11 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خير على الهدية الرائعة*


----------



## ezzat668 (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

